# Do i need to freeze bedding?



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

So, do i need to freeze bedding? my freezer is pretty small and the bags are too big to fit... is it ok to not freeze them? also i have a few questions based on freezing their food. Do i freeze it in the bag or do i transfer it to a sandwhich box type thing? or a glass jar? which do i freeze it in and store it in? Thanks


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm not sure why you would freeze bedding but re freezing food, it comes up a lot in some groups I'm in and the general consensus is not to do it. 
It develops ice crystals, no matter how sealed, so when thawed dampens the food creating mold.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

What bedding is it?
I've heard of freezing paper bedding to kill any bugs that might be living in it.
If you are using wood shavings then you don't need to freeze that.

As for food, you don't need to freeze that as @Arny said above.


----------



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> What bedding is it?
> I've heard of freezing paper bedding to kill any bugs that might be living in it.
> If you are using wood shavings then you don't need to freeze that.
> 
> As for food, you don't need to freeze that as @Arny said above.


yeh it's carefresh paper bedding y'know? so yeh i'm not sure. i probably won't freeze anything at all to be honest


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'd recommend freezing carefresh as I've had a run of bad luck with unfrozen carefresh having bugs. Food you can leave. As long as it's kept in an airtight container once opened to help keep it fresh


----------



## Piptherussiandwarf (May 27, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> I'd recommend freezing carefresh as I've had a run of bad luck with unfrozen carefresh having bugs. Food you can leave. As long as it's kept in an airtight container once opened to help keep it fresh


Thank you! I can't fit any bags of it in my freezer though, do you think seperating it into multiple zip lock sandwhich bags would work? and how long for, like 24 hours at least? Would i have to freeze kaytee clean + cozy?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Piptherussiandwarf said:


> Thank you! I can't fit any bags of it in my freezer though, do you think seperating it into multiple zip lock sandwhich bags would work? and how long for, like 24 hours at least? Would i have to freeze kaytee clean + cozy?


I've not had any issue with kaytee so that should be fine. If you don't have room to freeze it then don't bother. I had the issue when I previously owned rats and haven't used it since.


----------

